# Mississippi State Record AJ



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

A buddy of my brother-in-law, Peanut, caught this "unofficial" MS state record Amberjack somewhere offshore between Pascagoula and Ocean Springs. The AJ weighed in at 113 pounds (the state record was 106), weight to be verified tomorrow (8/12/2008) - so hopefully it will be official then.

According to the story, Peanut was on some grouper when this AJ took a keeper sized grouper as bait.










Booyah!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats to him!! hope the record gets verified. 

thanks for sharing


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

My back hurts just from looking at it! :clap


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats one hell of a fish!!! :clap How long did the fight last?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang! That fish makes my big AJ look like a little brother! I'd love to hear the detailed story on this one!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Like I said, this is a friend of my brother-in-law so I'll probably never know the rest of the story.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:banghead:banghead:banghead What a AJ....:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not sure 100+ pounds of AJ sounds like fun but I'd like to try it just once.

Congrats on the beast:clap


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

I hope the angler has a speedy recovery.:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow, and I thought I'd seen a big AJ. What a horse.



Let's hope it's certified.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)




----------

